# Table R302.1(1)... distance is measure from element to what?



## EnvisionMan (Feb 25, 2014)

If you look at table R302.1(1) the far right column indicates the "MINIMUM FIRE SEPARATION DISTANCE".

The question I have is... distance to what?  The adjacent structure, or the building line?

I could SWEAR it indicated the distance to another structure (like a house next door) but I just had a building reviewer tell me that it means 5' to the lot line.

Any experience with this?  I would prefer not to firewall the entire side of the house.

p.s. on a side note, the house next door is not parallel to the house I designed... there is about a 10 degree angle.  So the walls are less than 10' apart for about 12 feet on my house.  The actual wall is about 40 feet long.  If I have to firewall this side, do I have to firewall the entire 40' length, or only the portion that is within the distances noted on R302.1?

(the homes are in a condo project... no lot lines, no minimum separation)


----------



## fatboy (Feb 25, 2014)

See the definition for Fire Separation Distance, it explains it.

I would say the portion that is inside the min 5' fire searation distance would be required to be rated.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Feb 25, 2014)

property line


----------



## EnvisionMan (Feb 25, 2014)

You are correct, sir... I did not realize that phrase had its own definition.  Thank you for pointing that out.


----------

